# opening day bear off cohutta wma



## trepej2 (Sep 23, 2016)

Killed my 2nd bear at cohutta wma on opening morning at 9:27 a.m. (9/10/16). I thought he was around 200lbs when I seen him but when I put him on the scales he went 182lbs. regardless I am happy, hes my biggest so far .


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 23, 2016)

Congrats great bear from some rough country!


----------



## trepej2 (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks, I also got video of him. not great video but it was also my first time using a gopro like camera for hunting.


----------



## jbogg (Sep 23, 2016)

Congrats on your bear!  Video looks good too.  Pretty spot with all those ferns.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 23, 2016)

Boy great bear and a great video! Thanks for sharing the photo and story!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 23, 2016)

Congrats !!!!
I think the video needs to be embedded. A mod or admin. Could help U with that.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 23, 2016)

Great bear and loved watching the video! You held back, and had me dying to see that string snap! Great work man!


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 23, 2016)

Outstanding!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 23, 2016)

Dandy bear, congrats.


----------



## trepej2 (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks yall. I love hunting cohutta. Definitly one of my favorite places to go. We meet a big group of people up there every year


----------



## trepej2 (Sep 23, 2016)

video should be embedded now


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 23, 2016)

Good job and congrats!


----------



## Hammer Spank (Sep 23, 2016)

Nice. Was the muzzle totally bald?  The one I killed that day had zero hair on hers'.


----------



## Judge (Sep 24, 2016)

Congrats.  Loved the video too


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice everything man! Congrats on a nice bear.


----------



## CornStalker (Sep 25, 2016)

Awesome man! Congrats!


----------



## model88_308 (Sep 25, 2016)

Awesome! Congrats on a nice bear!


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Sep 26, 2016)

Way to get it done. How did you mount your GoPro? I thought about the chest or headstrap for my hunt coming up. The sports mans mount is expensive! I'll be hunting bow and gun at ground level.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 26, 2016)

nice


----------



## TAS (Sep 26, 2016)

That was a cool video.  How far away was he?


----------



## trepej2 (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks yall. I I don't think his muzzle was totally bald, not sure though. I'll find out when I get him back from the taxidermist. But he was 30 yards and I mounted the camera on the bill of my hat with a stick on helmet mount.


----------



## Cwb19 (Sep 27, 2016)

Nice bear congrats


----------



## trepej2 (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## dakota78 (Sep 29, 2016)

Definitely  a nice looking bear and liked the video. I always forget to have my gopro charged when i actually need it. Hope to see you up on at Cohutta again next season.


----------



## Finman` (Oct 1, 2016)

Great vid. Congrats


----------



## trepej2 (Oct 2, 2016)

thanks yall and dakota78 im sure you will. im up there every year haha


----------

